# JavaCard-API



## gast (28. Nov 2003)

Hi,

hat jemand hier schon einmal Smartkarten mit der JavaCard-API programmiert und hat evtl. ein paar Tips, was ich 
beachten muss(welche Karten; wo man diese Karten bekommt...). Sehr dankbar wäre ich auch wenn ihr Links zu Tutorials
hättet.

Danke


----------



## me.toString (1. Dez 2003)

Wenn du einen Link posten könntest, der mich zu dem Thema bringt kann ich's ja mal ausprobieren ... hab nämlich noch nie von der JavaCardAPI gehört  ( klingt aber vom Namen her sehr interresant ...  :wink: )

Michael


----------



## Keld (1. Dez 2003)

guckst du:

http://212.227.59.54/ftp/docu/scrd214d.pdf von http://www.towitoko.de

allerdings nicht java. aber immerhin ein anhaltspunkt weil es ein hersteller ist. evtl dort mal nachfragen?!


----------



## me.toString (2. Dez 2003)

Sorry ... kann das leider nicht ausprobieren ... 
ich dachte das es sich dabei um irgendwas für Swing handelt ... sorry


----------

